# Begging Letter



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

At the Sandford Mill Museum in Chelmsford (the home of Marconi) we are looking at gaps in our collection that need plugging, we have found some gaps in the Marconi Marine equipment collection, we currently have a good 1960’s/early 1970’s functional Radio Office which will stir memories for a those of us who have seen it, what we want to do now is construct late 1970’s/1980’s Radio Office, we have most of the “receiving equipment side “ e.g. Apollo & Nebular, Emergency Receivers etc. What we need are the main and emergency transmitters, e.g. NT201, Commander, Crusader or Conqueror. If anyone knows of one (or all) of these Transmitters slowly degrading in a shed, garage in storage or in a museums archive that they want to have go to a good home and could be “donated” to the Sandor Mill Museum can you please contact us to see if we can agree terms ?


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

The irony is that there are probably dozens literally floating around on old ships converted to GMDSS....


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I visited Sandford Mill last year and it really is an interesting place. Lots of marine exhibits and also some of those old multi-lens TV cameras you used to mounted on BBC Vans. The cameras are in working order and you get to see yourself on black and white television.

Took this pix of the radio station, which is virtually identical to the first station I sailed with deep sea on my own (complete with DF in the radio room.) (Gleam)


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Obviously installed by a non-R/O....


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Well bear in mind it's a museum and not a working station. And that room was very small and they had to pack in a lot of odds and ends. So no it's not a perfect layout. 
My first deep sea station solo on the Weybank was virtually identical in layout to this, except the bench was twice as long and there was plenty of room to fit in the station.


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Bob, without wishing to be too picky I think you have been spellchecked. Sandhill is presumably Sandford Mill when we were there with the ROA?


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

You are right, I put it down to dementia  

I've corrected it. (Reaches forlornly for another bottle of rum.) [=P]


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

1. Lots of thanks for the feedback especially the words regarding the info that many off the old ships transmitters were converted to be used with GMDSS installations.
2. I am very glad you enjoyed the museum during your visit. Sorry that the 1960’s early 1970’s Radio Office was not perfect regarding its layout (we have also show-horned into the small area a MIMCO Echo Sounder, VHF, Lifeboat Transceiver and a Radar of the same period for kicks) we understand the problem and will try, subject to budget and do better next time, we also have a further 5 "Radio Rooms" from Pre-Titanic days onwards to about the late 1950’s, including the Great War and World War 2, however the Titanic Wireless Room is a good representation of the original.


----------

